# Question Of The Week... (2021 week 1)



## ripjack13 (Jan 3, 2021)

*What do you use for dust masks in your shop? *
With the depletion of the n95 masks, Us woodworkers have had to use alternate methods. What kind do you use now? Do you use one? Why or why not?





**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
What is the appropriate color for a lighter for scale?


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 3, 2021)

I have hard piped DC to each machine-and a Jet air cleaner. also use the trend helmet for exotics. If masks are needed in addition I have a couple boxes of 3/M. If I had it to do over again. a DC system would be my first buy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 3, 2021)

Like Mike I have 2 duty collectors in my shop as well as a shop made air cleaner. I'm down to 1 box of 3m n95 mask with the exhale valve, I only use them when I'm sanding now. I take extra care with the dust mask, blow them off, let the moisture from my breath dry off, and then put it in a plastic bag until I need to use it again. I dont understand why they are still so hard to find since the valve type are not recommended for use in public for covid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben (Jan 3, 2021)

I have a dual cartridge respirator i bought to use when i painted my car.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 3, 2021)

woodtickgreg said:


> I dont understand why they are still so hard to find since the valve type are not recommended for use in public for covid.



I agree, it's just stupidity now. I have a whole box full I got from a buddy of mine in Michigan. His company bought a ton of em, and I traded him a custom pen for a box. Good deal.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 3, 2021)

I've tried many different options. I had a few M95 masks at the beginning of the pandemic but I gave them to my sister who is an in-home care nurse in FL. Had a RZ dust mask and gave it to my wife to use for doing yard work. I have an Elipse mask that sits in its pretty blue case. Tried the Trend but I found it got too heavy with a bit of time. Sold the Trend and bought a Peak. I just don't put it on as much as I should. 

Same with ear protection.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jan 3, 2021)

woodtickgreg said:


> Like Mike I have 2 duty collectors in my shop as well as a shop made air cleaner. I'm down to 1 box of 3m n95 mask with the exhale valve, I only use them when I'm sanding now. I take extra care with the dust mask, blow them off, let the moisture from my breath dry off, and then put it in a plastic bag until I need to use it again. *I dont understand why they are still so hard to find since the valve type are not recommended for use in public for covid.*


Greg, Right after masks became extinct, I called 3M. I was told the material used on the valve types is the same as what is used on the masks we are wearing to prevent us from dying from covid. I was also told that it was a government mandate for them to produce mask only for medical use. I finally scored 3 3M 8511's a week ago. I'm gonna treasure those and wear them until the elastic wears out, about 80 hours of wear time. 

I also called my senators' office, Kyrsten Sienama, and was told that there was nothing that could be done to get masks to "Industry" as this was a medical emergency. I couldn't believe what I was just told. "The government can't do anything about protecting the workforce in America".

I had a mask sitting on the dash of by backup vehicle I call Beater since March when this crap first started. About 2 weeks ago, I took my primary vehicle to a shop for some work, left it and got a ride home. I needed a tool left in the truck, so drove Beater truck over there. When I arrived, I grabbed the mask off the dash to put on and it disintegrated. I'm left holding the 2 straps, and the mask hit the pavement in a powder. I didn't have my phone nor a camera with me, so no pictures, but that kinda put a scary thought in my mind. What the hell was that one made of that I did breathe through earlier. .............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Jan 3, 2021)

I've never relied on or used disposable dust masks. I'm still using my 3M respirator. P100 filters (genuine 3M ones) are available on Amazon - I ordered a couple pairs of new ones a few weeks ago. I also have a RZ Mask that I don't really use as it doesn't really form a good seal and filter the best, especially the fine stuff in sanding, plus it fogs up my glasses in warmer weather. I have another 3M respirator with organic vapor filters that I use for finishing work, painting, or using chemicals/solvents.

You can find the 3M respirators and P100 filters on Amazon, so if you're needing a dust mask for woodworking, or other work, I'd say that's the route to go. The filters last a good, long while too. The organic vapor filters are still available as well.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Jan 3, 2021)

Had to go to the garage and check, yep, a P100 style from woodcraft. Bought it after I had the allergy attack from walnut. Probably don’t wear it often enough and no, it doesn’t fit quite like I would like it to. One of the reasons I finally upgraded my dust collection.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65 (Jan 3, 2021)

I'm using what I've always used respirator with P100 filters. Ditto all Matt said. Those filters were unavailable for a while last summer, but from about September on have been available.

If you want and can't find N95 masks, then look for KN95. That is the Chinese standard which is similar to (but not regulated by) the US.

My sister works in Home Health Care, and they have been using KN 95 masks as been unable to get, or afford regular N95 masks.

Now the real question should be where can you get affordable nitrite gloves. Was in HF last week, and their gloves are $17+ a box right now. Nearly double the normal price. I stocked up last March, but am starting to run low.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Maverick (Jan 3, 2021)

I use an RZ mask when sanding and/or using the table saw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Jan 3, 2021)

Yup, I agree with Tim - the real question is where to find affordable nitrile gloves! I've got some on hand, but those will eventually run out.

Back in March, when this was all starting, I gave thought to buying a few packs of gloves from Costco, as they still had some. But I didn't, because I didn't think they might become unobtanium. And I've been kicking myself for that poor decision.

Even the cheap vinyl foodservice gloves have gotten to be expensive...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 3, 2021)

trc65 said:


> Now the real question should be where can you get affordable nitrite gloves. Was in HF last week, and their gloves are $17+ a box right now. Nearly double the normal price. I stocked up last March, but am starting to run low.


Maybe try here, Tim. I’ve not bought any but got the catalog last week. Don’t even know if they are in stock.





__





Challenge Validation






www.uline.com

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jan 3, 2021)

trc65 said:


> I'm using what I've always used respirator with P100 filters. Ditto all Matt said. Those filters were unavailable for a while last summer, but from about September on have been available.
> 
> If you want and can't find N95 masks, then look for KN95. That is the Chinese standard which is similar to (but not regulated by) the US.
> 
> ...


Tim, is that nitrite, or nitrile?? I've started using Venom Steel Nitrile Gloves sold by Lowes. The last box I got is Rip Resistant Industrial Gloves. The name doesn't lie. These are black on the inside and white on the inside. I can now use one pair for over a week when I'm cutting rock. So, on and off for about 8 times a day at 5 minute wear time equals a lot more time than all the other gloves I used to get. I believe the rock oil finally causes a breakdown and the glove will rip when I'm putting them on after at least a week worth of use.

The price I believe was right at 20 for the box.

As far as masks goes, the types that take the filters are too cumbersome and very uncomfortable here in summertime Arizona for me. Also, the mask cost about 40 bucks at any of the paint stores here, and the elastic straps usually don't last a summer. None of the stores sell just the straps. I have 3, and all three have less than 10 hours use, but look like they've been worn out looking at the straps. The filters are still good. Used them only when spraying lacquere in a confined space. ......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## trc65 (Jan 3, 2021)

No it's nitrile, boy do I get tired of this stupid software always incorrectly correcting me.

Jerry, Amazon does sell replacement straps, for at least 3M. Although they have gone up $4 since October.



https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007VDK15I/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1



I'll have to take a look at Lowes for the venom gloves, although, before all this I was paying less than $10 for the gloves at HF. I use those cheap gloves probably 7-8 times while finishing before I tear them, so they are pretty good for how I use them.

Tom, uline does have a bunch, but when I added some to my cart, the price went from $19/box to $24/box. I'll have to look around there some more for a cheaper option.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## David Hill (Jan 3, 2021)

Before the scourge and now- I use the Ellipse mask. I had four of ‘em and appropriated one for office/clinic use— after all they they are N95 or better, and much easier to breathe with AND not fog up my glasses. Yeah I take some ribbing from my patients— even more if I wear my faceshield and do my Vader impression.
In the shop setting I also have 2 shop-made air cleaners and dust collection when I use it (flying shavings don’t always cooperate).
The only gripe with the masks is that the straps do wear out kinda quickly—— but easy fix is 3/4 inch elastic from wally world. Just cut to length and go.

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 3, 2021)

I do so little in the shop that I rarely wear a mask. I get headaches after a few minutes wearing one. Couldn't wear ball caps very long either, as a kid, usually held it, then either dropped it or put it on to make the play. Helmet for fire gear, headache in 15-20 minutes, just push through it. If I can see it (dust), I wear one, wood dust, ash, coal dust, corn dust, flour fog and manure dust.

I see they have now found a correlation with homemade cloth face masks and higher cases of oral issue, cold soars, streptococcal, gingivitis, plaque, pneumonia, and several more. However, these findings were by dentists from 23 countries and several universities both domestic and abroad. The WHO plans to review these findings after Covid-19 has been eradicated...hilarious as most experts say it is here to stay...Joy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

